# Visayan: Ambut pa



## Fifipino

Hi, again it is from my GF of facebook. Some guy asked her "surrender"? And this was her answer: hahahaha..ambut pah na nga picture oi..imbis wa mn unta ko nasuko pro ga mug-ot mn hinuon akoang dagway.
Google does not bring any good resolutions. Please help
Thanks


----------



## mimaroza

Sounds like she is describing a picture. "Ambut" means "I don't know". She is ridiculing herself saying she doesn't like her picture because she looks grumpy in it.


----------



## Fifipino

Salamat that fits perfectly! Its from an pic of her.


----------

